# Is this repairable???



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a salad oil that I would like to repair. It is missing about 3-4 inches of its neck. I have a neck from a different bottle of the same kind. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

Neck...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Norg...


 Bearswede is one of the bottle repair "Jedi's" maybe he can help you.  To me, it looks like it would be a tough repair because the break is in the spiral section of the bottle... if it was broken near the ring, it may have been a bit easier to cut and match... but again, I'm a far cry from being any kind of expert at repairs[&o]

 I'm really good at breaking things though!!![][][]

 Wayne


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for your comments Wayne.

 Rob


----------



## capsoda (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Rob, I think Taz knows alot about that kind of stuff too. But I agree with Wayne, thats a tuff one.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 5, 2006)

Rob...

 You should probaly talk to Rick (Bottle tumbler)... He does the matching by grinding then gluing technique... Here's the forum where he shows his work...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/I_bought_a_bottle_with_a_hole_in_it%21%21%21%21/m_39636/tm.htm

 Ron


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info Warren and Ron.

 Rob


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jan 5, 2006)

Very tough one to do.... man it sure is a good bottle. to bad. only thing i would try is a good epoxie, I have not been having to much good luck with repairs. chips and nicks not a problem.
 but this guy would be best if you tried dental glue, know any one who works for a dentist? the glue and their white light would take about 20 seconds, you may see the glue, but for display, it woul dbe great, i fixed this extremly rare stoneware bottle for display only.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jan 5, 2006)

repaired but noticable


----------



## capsoda (Jan 5, 2006)

hey Richard, try a little clear fingernail polish on that repair and I think you will be pleasantly suprised. Rub a little charcol on it first for ageing. Use EL CHEAPO fingernail polish, not the 5.00 a bottle crap.


----------



## NORG (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Richard and Warren.

 Rob


----------

